# 250Rs Owners



## JoyMarie (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello all! My husband and I are looking into purchasing our first camper and are going to look at a slightly used 2010 Outback 250rs on Thursday. I wanted to see if I could get some input from any 250rs owners. How do you like it, what are some of your pros and cons about this unit? We are a family of three with a 3 year old son. We don't want anymore kids so we don't need a lot of room. Our tow vehicle will be a 2009 F150 4x4 so we don't want anything to heavy. I love the fact that the 250rs has a king size bed vs the smaller ones in other units. We currently use my grandparent's 2002 Keystone Springdale but are ready for a camper of our own. Our son has to sleep on the jackknife sofa in theirs so we know that we want bunkbeds for him, and his cousin from time to time. Any input is greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We have a 2013 250RS that we bought new. Prior to that we had a 2008 21RS that we also bought new. My observations on the 250RS are going to be based on a comparison to the 21RS. First of all it is a great floor plan. We decided to move up in size when our two boys were 9 and 13. The 21RS although functional just couldn't handle all of us and a dog. The isle down the middle was narrow enough that someone had to move to let others walk past. It also had only one entry door which could cause quite a bottleneck. With the addition of the side slide out, there is plenty of room for everyone to get around and space to leave the dog crate. Same bike door and front bunk storage area. Same bathroom layout.




Pros of the 210RS:
More floor space.
Larger dinette.
Two entry doors.
Refrigerator is on the same side of the trailer as the counter, sink and stove.
More outside storage.
Bigger rear slide bed.
Power rear slide out.
Arched ceiling.
LED night lights built in. I'm not sure if all model years had them.
Battery disconnect switch in the front storage compartment.
Coat closet next to the main entry door.
Slide out drawers under the dinette.
Locations for two televisions.
Higher ground clearance.
Larger awning.

Cons of the 210RS:
Smaller grey and black water tanks than the 21RS. Ended up buying a waste water tote for those sites without sewer hookups.
Lamp shade over the dinette table should have a sign on it that says "bash head here".
Tongue is shorter so I can't open the tailgate on my Silverado without hitting the tongue jack.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

We have had our 210 RS for 6 years and our biggest issue, which would be the same on all the rear slide units, is making the bed. You cannot walk around it so putting on the sheets is kind of tough unless you figure out a system for it. My wife came up with her own for now but we would still like a bigger trailer with a walk around bed. Also, if the unit has the bed setup for 2 people to sleep side to side in it instead of front to back, it is harder for the back person to crawl over the front person to get in and out during the night for bathroom trips. The bed slight area does not seem to move air around very well either.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree on the bed making issue but it is a trade off for having the bunk beds without having a really long trailer.


----------



## JoyMarie (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I went in one with the same layout as the 250rs but it was a Shamrock at our local CW and really liked the layout. We are heading to Concord, NC tomorrow to look at all of the different dealers there to see which layouts we like the best. The CW there actually has the 2010 Outback 280rs toyhauler and I really love the idea of my son having his own little room to play in but I'm not sure about pulling it with our F150 4x4. I know that "technically" we could pull it but we like to go to the mountains a lot and we don't want a real heavy camper to pull up those grades. I can see the bed's being a pain to make up but I hardly ever make our bed while camping. I can see me just throwing the covers over it and leaving it at that until time to wash the sheets at home. Lol. As far as air flow, I think we would probably set a fan on the counter aimed toward the bed or something like that. We can't sleep without a fan. And we like it to be cool at night so camping during the colder months would probably feel good to us.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We do use a fan to help with air flow especially whenn it is hot out. It does make a lot of difference in the rear slide out.


----------



## marine (Oct 15, 2015)

JoyMarie said:


> Hello all! My husband and I are looking into purchasing our first camper and are going to look at a slightly used 2010 Outback 250rs on Thursday. I wanted to see if I could get some input from any 250rs owners. How do you like it, what are some of your pros and cons about this unit? We are a family of three with a 3 year old son. We don't want anymore kids so we don't need a lot of room. Our tow vehicle will be a 2009 F150 4x4 so we don't want anything to heavy. I love the fact that the 250rs has a king size bed vs the smaller ones in other units. We currently use my grandparent's 2002 Keystone Springdale but are ready for a camper of our own. Our son has to sleep on the jackknife sofa in theirs so we know that we want bunkbeds for him, and his cousin from time to time. Any input is greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!


 We have the same camper, and love it!! just check the rear slide out for the rails coming off the ceiling and cracks in the rear fiberglass.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

We bought a 2014 250RS last year and we love it. I had a local RV place make two modifications for me though after a few trips.....

1) Removed the dinette table leg system and installed pedestal legs. One less thing to set up, but I can still tear down and make a bed if we wanted to.

2) Had an outside stove vent fabricated and installed for the inside stove. Now, if/when we cook inside, all of the heat, steam...etc is forced outside.

The only issue we've had is fading on the front cap. I religiously keep it clean and apply oxidation remover as well a good coat of GOOD car. We also had to replace the motor to the rear slide. Luckily it was covered by the extended warranty. The repair guy thought it was a bad part.

Enjoy!

Kevin


----------



## thejesson4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Will you share the bed making system??? It is a feete at that!!

Thanks!


----------

